# Nero 6 and InCD 4



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Hey guys I just picked up Nero 6 with InCD 4. I have always had problems with InCD in the past. It works GREAT; formatted a blank cdrw in about 30 seconds and I was copying files to the cdrw. I am going to try making some data cds with Nero later this evening.


----------



## todds (Jul 21, 2003)

I added an external cd writer. inCD doesn't recognize it. How can I get it to recognize it to burn?


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Is it a supported burner? Does your burner show up under recorder?


----------



## todds (Jul 21, 2003)

I'm new at this. Where do I check to see if it is supported? It is a TDK 5200ue, USB model. The inCD adds a tab to my internal writer on my laptop (which has glitches) but it doesn't add a "inCD" tab to the external. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Start nero, go to recorder>choose recorder. See if it is listed. Did this software come bundled or did you buy it?


----------



## todds (Jul 21, 2003)

I had Nero. I bought the writer just today.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

What version of nero do you have? Did you try and see if your recorder is listed under choose recorder?


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

What version of nero do you have? Did you try and see if your recorder is listed under choose recorder?


----------



## todds (Jul 21, 2003)

I have Nero 5. The TDK writer is not listed, it is a 52x and the list goes to 48x. I found and update at nero. I'm going to try it out.


----------



## todds (Jul 21, 2003)

I downloaded an update and my problem was solved. Thank you for your help. Have a good weekend.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## todds (Jul 21, 2003)

Sometimes we just need a little shove in the right direction.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Hi crjdriver ,



> formatted a blank cdrw in about 30 seconds and I was copying files to the cdrw.


That's impressive.

What speed is your burner?

How much volume was lost to the format?

Jack


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

52 speed LiteOn burner. The disk shows a capacity of 530 MB; so quite a bit is lost to formatting. When you format the disk there is a program that is installed on the disk. The purpose of this is to allow the disk to be read in a computer without the Mt. Rainer format. It will install a reader on the computer that you are trying to read the disk with.


----------



## questdex117 (Aug 20, 2003)

I had InCD 3.37 and loved it.

I upgraded to InCD 4 three days ago and now my computer is falling apart! 

My machine is experiencing cascade failures since InCD 4 was loaded. Windows Media Player refuses to work, many features in various MS Office applications are disabled now, launching the browser might freeze the OS entirely, I have to pull the phone cord out of the wall in order to disconnect from my ISP, the computer refuses to restart under any circumstances, and it won't shutdown correctly without the use of Task Manager to manually kill all the background programs.

InCD 4 is pathetic. I'm just glad that all of my "money making" files are on the other hard drive where this sabotageware can't get to them!

I'd love to stay and chat, but I need to locate my copy of InCD 3.37 and then reformat my HD so I can reinstall everything. After that I'm going to call my credit card company and ask them to dispute the charges with Nero so I can get my money back!

Fair warning---InCD 4 will kill your computer. Get InCD 3.37 instead!


----------



## huntingr (Sep 21, 2003)

I recently installed Nero 6 with IN CD 4 with Windows XP and now I get the "blue screen of death" and cannot boot up the O.S. I went into "Safe Mode" and completely uninstalled Nero. Now my system is fine again. I reinstalled Nero without In CD 4 and everything works perfect again. I installed Roxio Direct CD with the XP patches to use CDRW's. This is my recomendation.

Thanks,
rhbeach


----------



## ALICE P (Sep 24, 2003)

Can Anyone Reccommend a good 52X24X52 Internal Or External Burner????????????????? I heard Sony was good, and my computer guy uses Optorite. ANY SUGGESTIONS???


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ALICE P:_
> *Can Anyone Reccommend a good 52X24X52 Internal Or External Burner????????????????? I heard Sony was good, and my computer guy uses Optorite. ANY SUGGESTIONS??? *


LiteOn makes great burners. I think newegg has them for around $45.00


----------



## fredman (Jul 13, 2002)

I love my Memorex 52X.


----------



## htglaser (Oct 15, 2003)

This is a very interesting thread.

I installed InCD as part of an upgrade, and have had a lot of other problems with my system lately. I am going to uninstall, and see if other symptoms clear up.

Has anyone experienced specific device driver conflicts with InCD? This is one of the error messages that I am getting.


----------



## milomorai (Oct 23, 2001)

alicep
tdk or plextor-they are a bit more expensive but they are the best cdrw's out there-there are three tdk's in my house and have not had one bit if trouble with any of them. they range in age from 1-3 yrs old.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Optorite isn't bad, as long as you can do without mt rainer support and can deal with the noise. They normally have a small buffer so don't expect to burn quick.

Asus drives rock but the trays are hard to push in, and they sound like jet engines. They are very fast.

LG drives are cheapo and the lasers die. No overburn, little format support, slow speed.

Plextor is great if you can afford it. Nough said.


HP drives remain a great choice and terrific format support at a high price and relatively slow speed. Subcodes write perfectly on quite a few HP drives.

TDK and Liteon are the poor man's plextor offering great format support, decent speed, and quality, burns practically every format. TDK drives normally don't overburn while liteon drives can. Although, I've had more media work with TDK drives.

HI-VAL, please don't even consider buying one, definately not Hi-Val, little format support, no subcodes, no overburn.

Memorex is not memorial with slow speeds and disability to burn subcodes and to overburn.

This is from my experience with the drives and not to start any arguements.


----------



## milomorai (Oct 23, 2001)

gotrootdude, i agree with everything you say except for one teeny, tiny thing. with the nero software and the tdk burners, i have never had a problem with overburning-do it all the time.


----------



## evenstarjm (Sep 20, 2003)

You all sound very knowledgeable about hardware/software and the conflicts between all, so here is my QUESTION? I have an MSI 52x CD/RW...When using NERO the program states it does not recognize my hardware....first, it would act like it was burning, show the progression, etc., but when I tried to explore the CD, nothing would come up; the burn was a fake. Secondly, and last, now the burning software will not recognize the burner. Got any ideas? I'm an amateur at best, so make it simple.


----------



## milomorai (Oct 23, 2001)

which version of nero are you using? was nero the burning software that came with the msi? if not, do you have that problem with the software that came with the cd-rw?


----------



## evenstarjm (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi I believe it is NERO 6.0....but I've uninstalled it and it doesn't say on the CD. Yes, it came with the computer which had the CD/RW installed on it. Bought the whole thing on EBay.
So it isn't a namebrand.


----------



## milomorai (Oct 23, 2001)

evenstarjm, if the nero 6.0 came with the pc go to nero's site and get some support-find out from them why it is not recognizing your writer - it should.


----------



## evenstarjm (Sep 20, 2003)

Thanks, I'll do this and report back to you....


----------

